# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  prehladjeni ste, a dojite????

## L&L0809

bila sam danas kod pedijatra (s kojim sam inace odusevljena) jer mi je mladja pokupila prehladu od mene (nos, grlo) + dobila je blagu temp. pregleda je, kaze da nije nista strasno, da pratim i dodjem ak ne prodje ili ak se pogorsa (dakle, klasika). da joj dajem puno piti i kasastu hranu jer joj je grlo malo upaljeno pa da je ne boli dok guta. na to kazem ja njemu da nece nista jesti, nego samo cica zadnja 3 dana (od kako je dobila temp). a on sa cudjenjem pita: vi dojite dok ste prehladjeni??? ja iznenadjeno odgovaram da dojim, i on na to kaze: ma, nije to kontraindicirano, ali...

e, sad, mislila sam da znam sve o dojenju (ok, vecinu), da je bolje dojiti dok sam prehladjena jer dijete onda dobiva i antitijela koje moje tijelo proizvodi, da bolest (prehlada) ako se i javi kod djeteta ce biti u blazem obliku...ali mi je ped usadio crv sumnje. i tako si razmisljam o prijateljici koja ima dijete staro kao moje(godinu dana), koja ga je hranila AD, i on nijednu njenu prehladu nije pokupio. a moja je svaku moju pokupila. nekako si to racionaliziram da nema veze s dojenjem, da sam ja sa svojim djetetom 24/7, mazimo se, nosamo se...dok se oko njenog djeteta podjednako brinu i njen muz, ona, baka, deda....pa je i manja mogucnost zaraze.

znate li vi za neke nove podatke o dojenju dok ste bolesni (prehladjeni) ili je samo moj ped malo usr..o stvar?

----------


## anchie76

Nikako ne prekidati dojenje zbog prehlade. Pedijatar ti je nepotrebno poljuljao samopouzdanje. 

Tvom djetetu trebaju antitijela i sasvim je normalno da samo sisa dok je bolesno - rekla bih da je to priroda vrlo mudro rijesila.

A to sto je od tvoje susjede mali na formuli pa je zdrav, isto tako ima i tone djece koja su na formuli pa su koma bolesljivi, a ima ih i dojenih koji nikad bolesni nisu bili. Ne mozemo gledati pojedinacne slucajeve jer se iz njih ne moze bas nista zakljuciti (tj. moze se zakljuciti sto god kome pase).

Dojenje je namjenjeno ljudskoj vrsti za rast i razvoj, kravlje mlijeko (tj. formula) nije i ta prehrana nosi svoje rizike (zdravstvene rizike). To uvijek treba imati na umu kod ovakvih dilema, a precesto to zaboravljamo jer nam i doktori i svi oko nas prezentiraju formulu kao nesto poprilicno slicno majcinom mlijeku (sto nije istina).

Dakle, opusti se i samo nastavi dojiti. To sto tvoje dijete svako malo pokupi nesto, razvija si imuno sistem i to ga razvija uz pomoc tvojih antitijela dok ih ima (dok doj jel) . Da je trebalo biti drugacije, sigurna sam da bi to priroda drugacije poslozila  :Smile:

----------


## tina55

ja sam dojila s virozom, beba je imala 4mj, zarazila se cijela obitelj (i bliža i šira) osim nje i mislim da je to bilo tako baš zbog dojenja

----------


## anchie76

klinci i kad se zaraze (a doje) puno krace im traje i puno blaze bude, bas zbog dojenja i pomoci antitijela od mame.

----------


## L&L0809

ma, mala ima skoro god dana, tako da ni ne razmisljam o AD (nekako mi se vise cini da cemo uci u dugodojilice), ali si mislim da bih mozda trebala dojenje smanjiti, a vise inzistirati na drugoj hrani. no, sve mi bude zao, kad vidim kako odguruje zlicu, baca hranu na drugi kraj sobe, drzi usta cvrsto zatvorena....onda popustim i dam joj cicu. ne brinem se zbog kilaze (ima je dosta), ali ne znam kako da smanjim kontakt s njom dok sam ja bolesna, da samim time smanjim i mogucnost zaraze (pokusala sam nositi onu masku, al pocne histericno plakati kad me takvu vidi tak da ni to ne pomaze). i jel uopce ima potrebe za smanjenjem kontakta (s njom je to jako tesko jer je izrazito vezana uz mene, place se i kad je smao tata cuva, ako nema mene u blizini).

----------


## Freja

Ja sam u posljednjih godinu dana bila virozna/prehlađena više nego u cijelom svom životu, ali ni u jednom trenutku nisam prestala dojiti. I nisam primijetila da bi mi dijete zato bilo bolesnije. Nekad smo bili bolesni u isto vrijeme no pitanje je tko je od koga što pokupio,  a više puta samo ja ili još poneko u kući a mališa ne. Dapače, primjećujem da je mlađi znatno otoporniji od starijeg, koji je bio dojen 10 mj. Ja na tvojem mjestu ne bih prestala pogotovo ako je i dijete bolesno. Ne može odmoći, može samo pomoći.  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

Ma trebala si ga iznenađeno pitati "A vi ne?"  :Grin: 
Ne brini se, pa gdje bi stigli da se za svaku prehladu prekida dojenje.
Nema potrebe za maskom ni za smanjivanjem kontakta, ako se i prehladi prebolit će to kroz dan dva, puno lakše nego što bi prebolila prekid dojenja. Pa i lakše nego što bi podnijela odvojenost od tebe. Svaka majka se ponekad prehladi, i to je sve normalno.
Što se dohrane tiče, i moja je imala takve faze do nekih godinu dana, izdržala sam da ne forsiram i sad jede sve.

----------


## Točka

> klinci i kad se zaraze (a doje) puno krace im traje i puno blaze bude, bas zbog dojenja i pomoci antitijela od mame.


 
Da, ovo je baš istina.
Dojila sam (i još uvijek) pod virozom, temperaturom od 39, jakom crijevnom virozom...itd.
Par puta mi se i dijete razbolilo od mene, ali u puuuunoooo blažem obliku, a bilo je i situacija kad sam bila bolesna da se nisam iz kreveta mogla dići a on se nije razbolio.
Samo doji, bolest nije kontraindikacija za dojenje.

----------


## dani1

Čuj, ako je majka bolesna ili bilo tko u kući, velika je vjerojatnost da će i beba to pokupiti bila ona dojena ili ne. Moj mali je s 4 mjeseca dobio težak virusni bronhitis i početak upale pluća-isto sam imala i ja samo bez upale pluća. U bolnici su me pitali da li je dojen i da samo dalje što više i češće dojim jer će bolest kraće trajati, a i majčino mlijeko rastapa i suši svu tu gadnu sluz, eto meni su prporučili drugačije.

----------


## eki3

sa starijim sam se  salila na taj racun-on popapa sva antitijela a mama nek onda misli sta ce-,jos i kad je u jaslice krenuo bio je cesce prehladjen pa se ja prehladim od njega,on  je bio zdrav za dan dva a ja se znala jos muciti danim s virozom.najbolje je bilo kad sam tatu jednom poslala u ljekarnu pa me zvao da farmacet kaze da ne bi ja smjela dojiti ako sam prehladjena ili imam temperaturu.u 2mj. nas je pokosilo sve kako vec dugo nije i ja sam bila presretna da mogu dojiti(curka je bila 9mj.)jer u toj temperaturi i svemu ne znam kako bi ju nagovorila da dovoljno pije i jede.

----------


## L&L0809

da mi je to rekao za starijeg, ne bih ni malo posumnjala u sebe (u ove skoro 2,5g je bio "bolestan" svega 3 puta - polazak u vrtic, dvodnevne virozice + 1 temp nakon cijepljenja). ali, mladja mi je non stop smrkava, kasljuca...kako stariji ide u vrtic, i on je sad preko zime bio smrkav, pa sam to povezala s tim, ali zbilja svaku moju prehladu (kojih je isto bio pozamasan broj ove zime) je pokupila. ne znam, mozda je jednostavno bolezljivije dijete od starijeg (iako sam starijeg krace dojila), mozda je u pitanju i nedostatak dohrane (jer skoro sve odbija, kolicinski dnevno pojede 2 zlicice - u dobre dane, kad mogu reci da je jela).
njena prehlada ne prolazi kroz dan dva, nego traje cca 10dana. i bas kad jedna zavrsi, opet netko u familiji postane smrkav, i ona opet pokupi.

----------


## dani1

Nažalost to je tako, moj najstariji je strašno boležljiv, nesmiješ pored njega puhnuti, a on je gotov. Cura je totalno druga priča, ko od stijene odvaljena. Ona kad se i prehladi to prođe u hodu bez ikakvih komplikacija. Sad imam trečeg koji je krenuo s boleštinama već od početka. Super sisa, nadohranu dobro prihvaća, ali opet sve živo pokupi. Koma.

----------


## L&L0809

ajde, lakse mi je cuti da vas ima jos. dakle, ne postoje nikakve nove info po kojima bih trebala prestati ili smanjiti. vec sam se zabrinula, inace se smatram dosta informiranom osobom (vezano uz djecu, jer ipak su ona moj zivot) i onda me ovak jedan komentar zbedira (jer je dosao od strucnog covjeka kojem inace vjerujem i s kojim se sve mogu dogovoriti).
hvala vam svima na brzim odgovorima!

----------


## jantara

Naravno da nisam prekidala dojenje ni za najtežih prehlada, i danas kada moja J ima 40 mjeseci, a još uvijek doji, iako i tome dolazi polako kraj, a  meni je nevjerojatno žao, tko bi rekao :Rolling Eyes: , nikada to dijete nije bilo jače prehlađeno, imunitet joj je kao granitna stijena, i ja duboko vjerujem da je tome tako u većoj mjeri zbog dojenja.
Uvijek sam ja bila ta koja je imala gori oblik prehlade od nje.
Dakle dojenje, go for it!!

----------


## ms. ivy

nije kontraindicirano, ALI...  :Rolling Eyes: 

to je ta svesrdna podrška dojenju.. dok ne dođe neki ALI, pri čemu ALI može biti sve od odlaska zubaru do djetetovog dobivanja na težini manje od 2kg mjesečno.

da, djetetu je svakako bolje da kraj sebe ima bolesnu majku i da pritom *ne* dobiva njezina antitijela. ako je još pritom i samo bolesno, neće jesti ni piti... ma što će mu dojenje!  :Razz: 

ako ćemo o pojedinačnim iskustvima: moj stariji je, otkad ne doji, imao boleštine o kojima prije nisam ni sanjala. mlađi nije pokupio ništa što mu je brat donio iz vrtića, pa čak ni adenovirozu koja je pokosila cijelu familiju (i mene, i dojila sam ga i kad mi je tehničar hitne davao injekciju) - naravno, u prvoj je godini manijakalno sisao. otkad je krenuo u vrtić zdrav je iznad svih mojih očekivanja - izgleda da se ranije uključivanje u kolektiv nadoknadi intenzivnijim dojenjem u toj dobi.

samo ti doji.  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> da mi je to rekao za starijeg, ne bih ni malo posumnjala u sebe (u ove skoro 2,5g je bio "bolestan" svega 3 puta - polazak u vrtic, dvodnevne virozice + 1 temp nakon cijepljenja). ali, mladja mi je non stop smrkava, kasljuca...kako stariji ide u vrtic, i on je sad preko zime bio smrkav, pa sam to povezala s tim, ali zbilja svaku moju prehladu (kojih je isto bio pozamasan broj ove zime) je pokupila. ne znam, mozda je jednostavno bolezljivije dijete od starijeg (iako sam starijeg krace dojila), mozda je u pitanju i nedostatak dohrane (jer skoro sve odbija, kolicinski dnevno pojede 2 zlicice - u dobre dane, kad mogu reci da je jela).
> njena prehlada ne prolazi kroz dan dva, nego traje cca 10dana. i bas kad jedna zavrsi, opet netko u familiji postane smrkav, i ona opet pokupi.


Stariji ti dofurava viruse doma iz vrtica (na koje je on vec stvorio otpornost) i zato ti je malo dijete svako malo bolesno.  Cesto se to desava s drugom djecom  :Smile:

----------


## L&L0809

> Cesto se to desava s drugom djecom


jadna sva nasa druga djeca :Smile:  evo, pocela je opet jesti (jucer je pojela cak pol banane), temp vise nema, jos malo taj nos, kasalj i proljev (koji se pojavio). ma, proci ce to sve brze uz dojenje, bar kad je cendrava je mogu staviti na cicu, da moram njenih 12kg po cijele dane nanasati, bilo bi teze.

----------


## mirella

da ne otvaram novu temu, da se nadovežem...stariji sin je prvi bio prehlađen, onda sam nakon poroda pokupila ja i već evo 4 tjedna kišem i kašljem, imala sam i temp i povraćala i imala trčkavicu, i stalno se kao malo poboljša, ali se uredno vraća....
i sada i mm kašlje i naravno da je i moja mallena beba od 1 mjesec i 3 tj pokupila
sad ona je kihala par dana, ali od jučer i kašlje baš ružno, ne može spavati, stalno traži cicu, ali brine me njena stolica, koja je u zadnja 3-4 dana jednom dnevno, ali jako ružne, tamnozelene boje, i toliko je tekuća, kao da je prolivena čaša nekakve tinte u pelenu :Sad: 
i k tome jako smrducka
brinem je li gladna, stalno traži i stalno joj dajem, ali te stolice me baš brinu...kašalj ne prestaje, nos sam usisavala sa arianom, ali sada ne kiše toliko, ali sad kašlje :Crying or Very sad: 
u pon smo na prvom sistematskom i jedva čekam da joj ped posluša pluća jer me strah....
imate li kakav pametan savjet što još da činim...da joj olakšam barem malo...duša me boli :Sad:

----------


## lasada

Ako je pitanje naslove teme onda doji i ne dvoji  :Smile: 
Ja dojim svoju Laru još uvijek i ne obazirem se na prehlade.
Jedino je bebi prehladu teško durati pa stalno traži ciku ne bi li se umirila.
Ako imate u ponedjeljak sistematski neka je pedijatrica pregleda i kaže svoje mišljenje. Ja nikada nisam pita ništa osim lupoceta za svoju temperaturu kada sam dojila i zajedno sam sa bebom odležala, da, dulje je trajalo oko mjesec dana.
Njoj i sebi sam špricala fiziološku otopinu u nos i ja sam pila čaj os sljeza a i njoj sam ga davala samo razblaženog ( znači korijen sljeza je manje stajao uvodi da bude blag).
Lara je meni tada imala 11 mjeseci pa je pedijatrica rekla da može pizi sljezov u manjim količinama ok 2 dcl dnevno.
Pitaj za tako malu bebu i puno nosanja i tekućine i strpljenja i svima će vam proći, to je prehlada ( viroza) sigurno.
Brzo nam ozdravite svi skupa  :Smile:

----------


## dutka_lutka

*mirella*, ne znam. Malena je to bebica. Ima li temperaturu? Izmjeriš u guzi.
Ova boja stolice, pa smrdi... ja bih svakako još danas otišla s malenom pedijatru. Ide se na hitnu pedijatrijsku ambulantu, dežuraju od 0-24, preporučujem ambulantu na Rebru (preselili sa Šalate). Tom prilikom pedijatar će pregledati i pluća, vidjeti treba li dati lijek. 
Sretno!

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Ako je pitanje naslove teme onda doji i ne dvoji


A dojiti, svakako.



> Ja dojim svoju Laru još uvijek i ne obazirem se na prehlade.


Super, i ja još uvijek dojim i "ne obazirem se" na prehlade, ali moje dijete ima 4 godine, pa je to ipak malo drukčija situacija.  :Rolling Eyes:  mirella ni ne piše više o prehladi, nego o ružnom kašlju i da dijete ne može spavati.



> Njoj i sebi sam špricala fiziološku otopinu u nos i ja sam pila čaj os sljeza


Ovo je jako dobro.



> a i njoj sam ga davala samo razblaženog ( znači korijen sljeza je manje stajao uvodi da bude blag).
> Lara je meni tada imala 11 mjeseci pa je pedijatrica rekla da može pizi sljezov u manjim količinama ok 2 dcl dnevno.


Bojim se da ovaj čaj, niti bilo koji drugi, prema Svjetskoj zdravstvenoj organizaciji ne dolazi u obzir do 6 mjeseci.



> puno nosanja i tekućine i strpljenja


To da. Tekućine - dojenje.



> i svima će vam proći


Velikima će proći, a kod male bebice se nije za igrati.



> to je prehlada ( viroza) sigurno.


Da? 


> Gastroenterocolitis. Uzročnici su različiti virusi, bakterije i paraziti.


(Iz knjige "Godine prve - zašto su važne".) A virusa ima i opasnih: rota, adeno..., pa je dobro na vrijeme potražiti liječničku pomoć.

----------


## Beti3

*mirella*, i ja bih ti savjetovala kao i dutka_lutka. Proljev i mala beba nije kombinacija za čekati. Imala sam taj slučaj sa svojom curicom, sve je super prošlo, ali došli smo prilično kasno, srećom da sam dojila, pa nije dehidrirala toliko puno ( a i bila je starija od tvoje).

----------


## mirella

uhh...stanje je nepromijenjeno...ja sam u puli, ovdje bebu ostave u bolnici na pedijatriji ako se što nije promijenilo, znam od prije kad mi je sin bilo maleni....a ne ostavlja mi je se u bolnci...
i dalje kašlje, nos je krcat, izvlačim joj, pelena je i dalje ajmo reći ista...možda mrvu bolja,ali da ne ureknem...još samo danas pa ćemo sutra dokici
znam da trebam dojiti kad god traži,ali sam mislila ima li još što da mogu učiniti da olakšam bebi...
i molim vas, znam da ne smije dehidrirati, ali kako ću to prepoznati... :Sad: 
kako izgleda dehidracija?

----------


## RozaGroza

Pogledaj joj fotonelu, ako je udubljenija onda moguće da je malo dehidrirala. 
Čisti joj nos fiziološkom ko što je Lasada napisala - i mi smo tako rješavali govanca iz nosa, ali i običnom vodom, nek ušmrće vodu, to će rasčistiti nosić.
Čitala sam da je možeš i indirektno inhalirati - napari malo kupaonu sa vrelom vodom i sjedi unutra sa djetetom, ali je drži uspravno da joj nos može curiti. Po izlazu je dobro utopli, lezi sa njom i doji do iznemoglosti, najvažnije je da doji, pa makar cijeli dan ležala na tebi. To bi trebalo olakšati malo stvari bar do sutra kad ste kod doktora.

Sretno!

----------


## mirella

rozagroza hvala ti...ne čini mi se da je stanje alarmantno, zato je nisam vodila na hitnu...da ne pokupi još što u bolnici...valjda ćemo do sutra uspjeti nekako da se ne pogorša

----------


## RozaGroza

> rozagroza hvala ti...ne čini mi se da je stanje alarmantno, zato je nisam vodila na hitnu...da ne pokupi još što u bolnici...valjda ćemo do sutra uspjeti nekako da se ne pogorša


Samo je ti doji i drži uz sebe. Dobro je da bude svjež zrak u sobi, i ako nemaš stavi ovlaživać u sobu na radijator. To puno pomogne.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> i molim vas, znam da ne smije dehidrirati, ali kako ću to prepoznati...
> kako izgleda dehidracija?






> Bebe i mala djeca mogu dehidrirati jako brzo, što im može čak i ugroziti život. Stoga je, uz znanje kako je prevenirati, ključno znati i kako prepoznati rane znakove dehidracije.
> 
> 
> Naime, kako bi pravilno funkcionirao, organizam traži veću količinu tekućina. 
> 
> • Naučite prepoznati rane znakove blage dehidracije:
> - suha usta
> - nedostatak suza za vrijeme plakanja
> - neraspoloženost i nervoza
> ...



Izvor: 
http://www.e-beba.com/zdravlje/ljetn...hidracija.html

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Većina beba može nastaviti s uobičajenim ritmom dojenja.





> Obavijestite svog pedijatra o značajnim promjenama u ponašanju djeteta, ako razvije neke nove simptome ili ako vam se čini da se stanje ne poboljšava. Odmah potražite medicinsku pomoć ako vaše dijete:
> - djeluje letargično i/ili dezorijentirano
> - ima visoku temperaturu, povraća, ne može zadržati tekućinu
> - ima crnu ili krvavu stolicu
> - ima jake bolove u predjelu trbuha
> - nije pokazalo znakove poboljšanja u posljednja 24 sata


 
(isti izvor)

----------


## puntica

mirella, ovakva stolica može biti (bar je bila u našem slučaju) baš od prehlade. imala sam osjećaj da joj sluz ne izlazi samo iz nosa nego da je i u peleni. baš onako ljigavo, smrdljivo...
i tako je uvijek bilo kad je bila prehlađena

čisti nos fiziološkom (ali špricom, ne kapima, pogotovo ako je jako začepljen), vlaži zrak (cijele zime - možeš i staviti neko od eteričnih ulja koje smiju bebe), možeš joj kupiti onu neku mast koja se stavi na prsa (s eukaliptusom, meni smrdi za poludit, ali pomaže), za odštopavanje nosa je super nasjeckati luk i staviti preko noči pored kreveta (kod nas uvijek pali)
i tako, sve pokušaš pa vidiš

ako procijeniš da je gore, onda odite doktoru.

i naravno, ne moraš prestat dojit. dapače

----------


## martinaP

*mirella*, stolice su takve vjerojatno od prehlade. Sekret koji se skuplja od nosa, od kašlja... beba proguta i izbaci sa stolicom. To nije za paniku. Samo obrati pažnju na moguće znakove dehidracije, ali ako dijete hoće sisati, to je malo vjerojatno. To vidiš i po pelenama, ako su uredno popišane, taj dio je ok. 

Što se tiče kašlja, sutra će vas poslušati pedijatar pa ćeš biti mirna.

----------


## mirella

tako je, popišana je stalno pa me to malo umiruje po pitanju dehidracije, a stolice sam i ja uvjerena da su od toliko slinaca...koji se cijede, ne uspijem sve usisati, uvijek se čuje da ima još...i da, vrlo često ona to i proguta
pa mi dođe logično da je u stolici i kao da sam i to nekad negdje pročitala
hvala vam puno, nadam se da će brzo ozdraviti moj maleni mišić... :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

Malo off topic... Takve stolice su prilično uobičajene i u fazama intenzivnog rasta zubća. Tada djeca jako sline, slinu uglavnom gutaju i ona ode u stolicu.

----------


## Death-of-Art

u ovih 17mj imala sam možda jednom žestoku virozu (ili je bila gripa)...
i barem 5-6 puta neku jaču prehladu...

i nisam ništa drukčije radila.
dojila. spavao je sa mnom. niti sam prala ruke nešto češće no što ih inače perem (ionako ih prečesto perem i u normalnim uvjetima).

nikad ali stvarno se nikad nije zarazio od mene.

----------


## fingertips

Podizem!
Dakle prehladila sam se opako, prije toga je dragi bio prehladen, pa sam valjda skupila od njega! 
E sad, meni se nekako cini da imam manje mlijeka, tj.maleni cica, al mi se cini gladan, jer non stop bi cicao, ne vadi rukice iz usta,postane brzo nervozan na cici,a kad postane nervozan ja pokusam istisnuti mlijeko, al nista ne izlazi, dojke mi se cine malo mekse nego inace,nemam kvrge od mlijeka a dosad sam znala imati!
Mozda je povezano sa skidanjem sesirica,prihvatio je bradavicu prije tjedan Dana! Ima I soor, lijecimo gelom! 
Neznam, nisam pametna! Pomagajte iskusne mame  :Smile:

----------


## cikla

Mislim da je došlo do uspostavljanja ravnoteže. Rodila si pre mesec dana. Normalno je da više ne budu prepunjene, nego da se proizvodi onoliko koliko treba bebi.

To što ti se čini da je gladan meni liči na skok u razvoju. Samo ga često doji i za par dana bi se sve trebalo dovesti u red.

Neke žene ne mogu izdojiti ni kap mleka. To nije pokazatelj da ga nema.

----------


## cikla

Nisam pitala da li redovno piški i kaki. Trebao bi imati bar 6 mokrih pelena dnevno i 3 pokakane. To je dobar pokazatelj da dovoljno pojede. Isto, ako je dete zadovoljno i živahno, a ne bezvoljno, ne plače stalno, koža mu je meka, elastična i vlažna stanje mu je dobro.

----------


## fingertips

Bebac je dobre volje, lijepo spava, koza mu je upravo takva kako si napisala!
Inace svaka pelena je popiskena, mjenjamo ih 5-6puta!
Maleni od rodenja ima problema sa stolicom, tako da on kaka otprilike svaka 3dana,jako obilno! Kaka je U subotu dva puta,I evo danas jednom! 
Pedica kaze da je to ok, dala nam je probioticke kapi...

I naravno da ga dojin svaki put kad zatrazi  :Smile:  po danu je to svaka 2sata,nekad duzi razmak, a navece se malo uznervozi, pa se uglavnom ne skids sa cike,malo spava,malo jede, mazi se! 
vjerovatno ja panicarim bezveze, al sama sam si kriva kad sam zamislila da je dojenje najlaksa stvar na svitu, I nisam se bas puno informirala, vise sam citala o porodu,sids-U... 
 :Smile:

----------


## pikula

> Ma trebala si ga iznenađeno pitati "A vi ne?"


Točno tako. Koji apsurd- zato nitko ni ne doji, kad ovakve gluposti govore. Ko bi ikada uspio dojiti da se dojenje prekida za svaku prehladu. Aj da imaš kugu ok, ali ovo...

----------


## XENA

Donjela nam mala virozu iz vrtića, svi smo se razboljeli, boli grlo, nos curi, začepljene uši a mala Sarica koja cicka je ostala zdrava.

----------


## (maša)

Super  :Love:

----------

